# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Εχασα τον Ringneck μου!!!!!!!

## Nick

Τον έβγαλα εχθές στο μπαλκόνι και ξέχασα να κλειδώσω την πόρτα του κλουβιού και ο μάγκας μου την έκανε :Anim 55:  :Anim 55:  :Anim 55: 
Είναι του 2010 πράσινος με μωβ δαχτυλίδι και χάθηκε στην Ηλιουπολη Θεσσαλονίκης.

----------


## Nuttelita

εχει κομμενα φτερα?ειναι ημερο το πουλακι?

----------


## DooMDiveR

> εχει κομμενα φτερα?ειναι ημερο το πουλακι?


κομμενα φτερα + μπαλκονι = ..... 
οποτε μαλλον δεν τα ειχε κομμενα...!

----------


## Nick

Οχι δεν έχει κομμένα φτερά.Eίναι ήρεμος και πολύ γυμνασμένος γιατί μέσα στο σπίτι είναι Free.

----------


## mitsman

Εχεις βγει καθολου να τον ψαξεις??? αν τον βρεις θα ερθει σε εσεανα?? θελω να πω ειναι τοοοσοοοο ηρεμος?????

----------


## giok

Νίκο βάλε στη γειτονιά αφίσες με το τηλέφωνο σου... Μπορεί να μην έχει πάει μακριά και να τον βρει κάποιος

----------


## vikitaspaw

κριμα ρε γαμωτο...μην απελπιζεσαι ποτε δεν ξερεις!

----------


## Nick

> Εχεις βγει καθολου να τον ψαξεις??? αν τον βρεις θα ερθει σε εσεανα?? θελω να πω ειναι τοοοσοοοο ηρεμος?????


Οχι δεν είναι τόσο ήρεμος.Αν δεν τον έχει βρει κανένας θα την παλέψει έξω με την βροχή???
Έψαξα παντού κάτω από αυτοκίνητα-δέντρα τα πάντα.
Φοβάμαι μην τον πάτησε κανένα αυτοκίνητο γιατί από το μπαλκόνι μου κάτω είναι ο περιφερικός.Εν το μεταξύ οι άλλοι δύο που έχω από το πρωί έχουν τρελαθεί να φωνάζουν......σαν να τον ζητούν!!!

----------


## mitsman

Οχι σαν.......... τον ζητουν!!!!!!!!!! δεν ξερω τι αλλο εκτος απο αυτα που σου ειπαν τα παιδια μπορεις να κανεις!!!! 
Στην επαρχια ειναι σιγουρα πιο ευκολα!!!

μην χανεις ομως ποτε την ελπιδα σου!!!!  Αν τον βρεις να καθεται λοιπον καπου πως θα τον πιασεις??? εχεις σκεφτει?

----------


## DooMDiveR

ΑΝ με το καλό τον βρεις και πας να τον πλησιάσεις θα κάτσει? αν όχι έχε μια πετσέτα μαζί σου να του την πετάξεις να μην φύγει...

----------


## paulos

υπομονη κ ψαξιμο μην απελπιζεσαι εχω εμπειρια τρελη εγω.... χαχαχα ειμαστε μακρια αλλιως θα ερχομουν.. μακαρι ολα να σου πανε περιφημα κ ο μικρος να επιστρεψει συντομα.

----------


## Nick

Τίποτα.....έψαξα παντού,έβαλα και τα φιλαράκια του(Ringneck) στο μπαλκόνι να τον φωνάζουν μπας και μας ακούσει αλλά τίποτα :: 
Τουλάχιστον να πάει σε καλά χέρια........

----------


## kaveiros

Νίκο είναι πολύ πιθανό εφόσον ξέρει να πετά καλά, να επιβιώσει έξω. Οι ringneck προσαρμόζονται σχετικά εύκολα ακόμα και σε πιο ψυχρά κλίματα απ της Ελλάδας. Εδώ στην πόλη μου έχω ακούσει 2-3 περιστατικά αλλά για ένα είμαι σίγουρος γιατί το έχουν δει πολλοί γνωστοί μου, σε ένα πάρκο που πάνε τα σκυλιά τους, ένας ringneck κυκλοφορεί εδώ και 3 χρόνια εκεί...

----------


## andreascrete

Όταν ζούσα στο Βόρειο Λονδίνο για ένα διάστημα απο το μπαλκόνι μου που έβλεπε στο πάρκο κάθε μέρα ένα κοπάδι απο πράσινους άγριους ringneck έρχονταν και κάθονταν σε ένα μεγάλο κεντρικό δέντρο για κάμποση ώρα καθημερινά.

Και μιλάμε για ένα κοπάδι απο πάνω απο 20 πουλιά .... αν αυτά μπορούσαν να βρούν φαγητό και να επιβιώσουν μέσα στην πόλη στο παγωμένο αγγλικό χειμώνα τότε το δικό σου δεν θα έχει κανένα πρόβλημα .... στο παλιο πάρκο στα χανιά έχω δεί καλοκαίρι στα δέντρα 2-3 άγριους ringneck οπότε καταλαβαίνεις ότι επιβιώνουν σε όλα τα κλίματα!

----------


## DooMDiveR

Σκυλιά τα ringneck !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

εγω εχω δει και εδω στην Μεταμορφωση......Ειναι σιγουρο πως θα επιβιωσει.....Το θεμα ειναι πως λογω κρυου ισως αναζητησει λιγη ζεστασια και λιγο φαϊ...Βαλε λιγο φαϊ διπλα στα αλλα που εχεις και αστα εξω....Πιστευω πως θα γυρισει....Θα τα ακουσει και θα γυρισει....Αν δεν τον εχει πιασει καποιος(λιγο δυσκολο γιατι ειναι αγριος ομως)

----------


## Efthimis98

Σου ευχομαι να τον βρεις!!!Θα το εχω στο νου μου επειδι μενω κοντα αν τον δω τπτ θα σε ενημερωσω...

Ειμαι στον Ευοσμο!!!

----------


## Nick

Κάτω στην παραλία απέναντι από τον Λευκό Πύργο έχει ένα πάρκο που ήταν ο παλιός ζωολογικός κήπος και τώρα έχει ένα αναψυκτήριο εκεί είδα ένα κοπάδι Ringneck γύρο στα 20 πουλιά.....μακάρι να πάει και ο δικός μου εκεί τουλάχιστον να περνάει καλά!!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Χμμμ την επομενη φορα που θα ανεβω Θεσ/κη λεω να παω καμια βολτα απο εκει.......

----------


## pol

Περίπου 10 Ringneck μαζί με νεαρά πουλιά,κόβουν βόλτες κάθε μέρα στο Φοίνικα (Καλαμαρια).Ένα μικρό κοπάδι , πιθανότατα πέρα αποτι επιβιώνουν σε όλες της επόχες ,αναπαράγωνται κιόλας.Πρίν 4 χρόνια ξεκίνησαν να γίνονται αντιλήπτοι(ίσως και παραπάνω).

----------


## mitsman

Κανενα νεο... εε?????

----------


## Nick

Τίποτα....άφαντος ο κύριος

----------


## mitsman

Λυπαμαι!!!!!!!

----------


## Nick

Παιδιά ειλικρινά τα υπόλοιπα πουλιά ακόμα δεν έχουν συνέλθει
πρέπει να έχουν πάθει κατάθλιψη.  Ακόμα και τα cocateil το κατάλαβαν και ένα περίεργο πράγμα κανένα πουλί δεν έρχεται στο χέρι μου.

----------

